# New TV Time. Suggestions? Tips?



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, it's time for a new screen. I thoroughly research my option before making a purchase. I was curious if anybody has suggestion. I know questions like this usually irritate but, I'm also want tips on features I may not think of like netflix integration is just awesome on the "insert brand here" sets.

I am aiming at $1400 tops preferably $1200 range and I need 47"-50". I previously had the Panasonic TH-42PX60U which had AMAZING color and I don't want to be upset if I get something inferior. 

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It seems at the moment that Panasonic seems to be making the more reliable sets. Plasma seems to be a better bargain for cost vs screen size and have rich colors and great black levels.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the super quick reply. 

I am glad to here that. I have been super happy with my current Panasonic. I'll look more into Panasonic and try to get a understanding models and features if that is possible.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont get to caught up in the whole 120Hz and above refresh rates on the more expensive models as using that setting in most cases makes the image look to artificial reports have said.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Dont get to caught up in the whole 120Hz and above refresh rates on the more expensive models as using that setting in most cases makes the image look to artificial reports have said.


Ooh, interesting. I have not heard that. Great information to know. Exactly what I was hoping for out of the thread. Thanks again.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Panasonic TC-P50G10 it is. Just placed the order. CNET seems to love it and all reviews from owners rave about it. I think I'll be happy. Thanks for the help.


----------

